# Duxford airspace virtual tour



## trackend (Jun 30, 2007)

The newly completed Airspace hanger is now open and with this link you can take a virtual tour. open this link then go to airspace
Duxford Update


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2007)

Cool! Looks like I will have to head back down at some point to see it all.


----------

